# WAT BATTERY CHARGER GOOD FOR LOWRIDERS



## ORGULLO62 (Sep 19, 2008)

I WANT TO BUY A BATTERY CHARGER WHICH ONE DO RECOMEND I HAVE 6 BATT FOR MY LOWRIDER AND WHERE TCAN I GET BUY IT I NEED ONE THAT SHUTS OFF WHEN THEY R CHARGED POST PIC OF CHARGERS


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Schumacher Model Inc-812A. You can charge up to 8 Batteries and it turns off by itself. Its about $500...:thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

If you don't have that kind of money go to cat parts store in your area and read charger box I charge 1 at a time Schumacher makes a smaller charger


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Associated


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Schumacher se-1072 charges up to six at one time only $180 on amazon works great!!!


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000H962A6/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1359508423&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I bought some pumps this week and the guy gave me this for free, schumacher se-1250. I plan to run 4 batteries, in 2 banks or 24 volts (this is my first setup and also my daily, I will probably rewire to 4 batteries at 48 volts powering both pumps later when I am accustomed to them) will this charger work or should I just get the 1072?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

guero vaquero said:


> Schumacher se-1072 charges up to six at one time only $180 on amazon works great!!!


This doesnt shut off by itself though


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MINT'Z said:


> This doesnt shut off by itself though


:no:


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

MINT'Z said:


> This doesnt shut off by itself though


I know that but more $300 dollars less Its your best bet


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

If you are that worried about getting the charger to shut off, get a heavy duty appliance timer and just set it for a couple of hours. All chargers taper back the charge rate when the batteries are near full. With the timer, it will shut off the power to the charger at your desired time.


----------



## ORGULLO62 (Sep 19, 2008)

where can i get it


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Associated.nuff said!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Biscaynedenny said:


> Associated.nuff said!


That one does not shut off either.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

ORGULLO62 said:


> where can i get it


The timer you can get at home depot. 
The charger you can get online or special order one from autozone.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ORGULLO62 said:


> where can i get it


shop around different parts stores (autozone, advanced auto, o'reillys, etc) see whos cheapest, doubtful that anyone has it in stock, but see who dont charge shipping, you dont want to pay for shipping on a charger because they are heavy and way too big for flat rate boxes.


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Dumps said:


> That one does not shut off either.


Sry dint see that part.i wont leave a charger goin overnight.i charge while i work durring the day and monitor voltage.batt cost alot a $$$$ i just try too get the most outaa em


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Dumps said:


> If you are that worried about getting the charger to shut off, get a heavy duty appliance timer and just set it for a couple of hours. All chargers taper back the charge rate when the batteries are near full. With the timer, it will shut off the power to the charger at your desired time.


 i been doin this for 15 years now.. set go to bed, be hittin in the morn..


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> Schumacher Model Inc-812A. You can charge up to 8 Batteries and it turns off by itself. Its about $500...:thumbsup:


With this charger can you leave the batterys connected in series? Since there is 2 cables per battery


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Why is everyone afraid of leaving the schumacher on?
The charge decreases the more it charges to the point it's almost zero


----------

